# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  nokia  hand free problems

## salihmob

*جميع مشاكل الهاندفري لاجهزه النوكيا
عدم الاحساس بالسماعه او عدم خروج صوت السماعه  
2700  *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** 
5310    * *c1-01*  * *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * *Nokia X3-02*  ** *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * * *

----------


## mohamed73

تسلم حبيبي

----------

